# Albino possibilities



## Bashthemonitor (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello readers, sorry if this isn't in the section, thought it should go in here. just wondering what the chances are on albino or pure white puppies of a pure bred white alsatian and a pure bred saint bernard, the alsatian is the female and has had 35puppies over the years with them all being brown  ty for any future posts


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

I doubt you'll get any. And why the heck are you creating mutts on purpose?

Do you have the money for a c-section in case the St. Bernard mix pups are too large for the shepherd to pass?


----------



## Bashthemonitor (Jan 18, 2012)

the pups are coming from 2 family dogs and have been over 4 years, and the bitch hasn't had any problems with birthing for the last 35 so doubt she will have any problems  was just wondering how dominant the saint bernard gene is over the alsatian


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Previous good litters is NOT an indication that nothing will go wrong in the future! We've done 3 C-sections in the last month at my work on females that had had multiple previous litters with no complications. 

So it doesn't matter if nothing *has* gone wrong. What matters is do you have the money IF something goes wrong.

Also, 35 is a lot of puppies for a 4 year old female to produce. How early did you start breeding the poor thing?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Bashthemonitor said:


> Hello readers, sorry if this isn't in the section, thought it should go in here. just wondering what the chances are on albino or pure white puppies of a pure bred white alsatian and a pure bred saint bernard, the alsatian is the female and has had 35puppies over the years with them all being brown  ty for any future posts





Bashthemonitor said:


> the pups are coming from 2 family dogs and have been over 4 years, and the bitch hasn't had any problems with birthing for the last 35 so doubt she will have any problems  was just wondering how dominant the saint bernard gene is over the alsatian


So this St Bernard and white Alsatian have had 35 pups and none has been white? If that is correct, then the odds of getting a white pup in future matings is zero. If the previous sire(s) have not been the St Bernard, then details of those matings would be helpful.


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

unless you breed one of the puppys produced back to the mum or to another white alsation, you are very unlikly to get any white pups,

plus with the size difference there always the chance of the pups following the st burnard and growing to large for the alsation to give birth to comfortably.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

If you have bred from them both before(same dog to dog) then your chances are 0/35.


I cannot fathom why you would want to, as there is a rather large size difference, but there ya go.

and as above said, if it was the case of them both then you would need to breed with the offspring with a different dog.


----------

